# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كلام النواعم >  ملكة جمال الكون للعام 2008 تتوج

## Ahmad zo3bi

*فيتنام – ملكة جمال الكون لعام 2008 المتوجة حديثا دايانا ميندوزا، ملكة جمال فنزويلا، تبكي في الوقت الذي تعانقها فيه ملكة جمال الكون لعام 2007 ميوري موري في ختام مسابقة ملكة جمال الكون السابعة والخمسين*















*والله بتستاهلها بجدارة*

----------


## saousana

بالفعل بتستاهل انها تكون 
جميلة 
مشكور

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> بالفعل بتستاهل انها تكون 
> جميلة 
> مشكور


*والله انتي اللي بتستاهلي تكوني العضو المميز والموضوع المميز ألف شكر لإلك سوسن أو سوزانا بصراحة بتحير 

الف مبروووووووووووووووك ومشكووورة على المرور*

----------


## saousana

> *والله انتي اللي بتستاهلي تكوني العضو المميز والموضوع المميز ألف شكر لإلك سوسن أو سوزانا بصراحة بتحير 
> 
> الف مبروووووووووووووووك ومشكووورة على المرور*


مشكور هي (سوسن ) او (سوسنة ) 
كلك زوق

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

شكرا على الموضوع 

بس مش حلوه

----------


## saousana

> شكرا على الموضوع 
> 
> بس مش حلوه


سلاف فواخرجي احلى !!!!
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

حلوه كتير ومشكور على الموضوع

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> سلاف فواخرجي احلى !!!!


اكيد سلاف احلى ...شتان...!!!! ودائما ملكات الجمال بنظري مش حلوات..و بطلع مليون عله فيهم

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

هلا هاي ملكه جمال 

والله منا عارف شو الاسس الي بيختارو فيها 

عمري ما شفت ملكه جمال بتستاهل 

لو اني بنت غير اعترض للجنة التحكيم  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

يعني مش عارفة ليش ما بتحكوا الصحيح 
هسة هاي مش حلوة 
المفروض البنات يغاروا ويحكوا مش حلوة

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> سلاف فواخرجي احلى !!!!


سلاف فواخرجي بتخزي صايرة بتشبه طابة البولينغ  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

 بس اسمع اسمها بيصيبني صداع  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## غسان

> هلا هاي ملكه جمال 
> 
> والله منا عارف شو الاسس الي بيختارو فيها 
> 
> عمري ما شفت ملكه جمال بتستاهل 
> 
> لو اني بنت غير اعترض للجنة التحكيم


شايف ابوحميد العالي احلى منها

----------


## غسان

> سلاف فواخرجي بتخزي صايرة بتشبه طابة البولينغ 
> 
>  بس اسمع اسمها بيصيبني صداع


مزبوط خصوصاً هلأ بمسلسل عصر الجنون الجزء الثاني كثير طالعة بشعة

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> يعني مش عارفة ليش ما بتحكوا الصحيح 
> هسة هاي مش حلوة 
> المفروض البنات يغاروا ويحكوا مش حلوة


لا يا سوسن 
القصه مش غيره طبعا 

انا شفتها ليلة ما اخذت اللقب وكان رايي فيها نفس الاشي 
بصراحة المقاييس الغربيه للجمال ما بتعجبني

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> يعني مش عارفة ليش ما بتحكوا الصحيح 
> هسة هاي مش حلوة 
> المفروض البنات يغاروا ويحكوا مش حلوة


والله انتي اللي بتحكي كلمة حق بالمنتدى   :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 


وبتكوني محايدة ودايما بكون عقلك كبير   :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> شايف ابوحميد العالي احلى منها


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

قول كلمة حق غسان   :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> لا يا سوسن 
> القصه مش غيره طبعا 
> 
> انا شفتها ليلة ما اخذت اللقب وكان رايي فيها نفس الاشي 
> بصراحة المقاييس الغربيه للجمال ما بتعجبني


وانا كمان بكره المقاييس الغربية للجمال ( حسب قولتك )
بس يعني فيها من مقاييس الجمال العربي ما يكفي حتى نحكي عنها جميلة 
وهذا يكفي

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> يعني مش عارفة ليش ما بتحكوا الصحيح 
> هسة هاي مش حلوة 
> المفروض البنات يغاروا ويحكوا مش حلوة



اه يا سوسن هاي البنت بتقرف...يعني مثل السيرلانكيه تماما...معايير الجمال لملكة جمال العلم معايير غربيه...يعني مره كنت احضر معك يا محمد حفله ملكة جمال العلم وانه فيه وحده سودا.. يعني من كل عقلكوا عندكو امل تفوز؟

----------


## غسان

> اه يا سوسن هاي البنت بتقرف...يعني مثل السيرلانكيه تماما...معايير الجمال لملكة جمال العلم معايير غربيه...يعني مره كنت احضر معك يا محمد حفله ملكة جمال العلم وانه فيه وحده سودا.. يعني من كل عقلكوا عندكو امل تفوز؟


هي البنت حلوة بس ما بتستحق تفوز باللقب

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> حلوه كتير ومشكور على الموضوع


 مـــــــ(علا)ــــــــــزوقة 

شايف عمار وشايف محمد اذا البنات حكوا عنها حلوة خلص ما بقيلكوا الا تحكوا بتجنن :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> هي البنت حلوة بس ما بتستحق تفوز باللقب


غريب.. شو حلاها.. يعني قديش بدي اعد حتى اعد نواقص

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> مـــــــ(علا)ــــــــــزوقة 
> 
> شايف عمار وشايف محمد اذا البنات حكوا عنها حلوة خلص ما بقيلكوا الا تحكوا بتجنن


اصلا احنا اصحاب القرار بهيك مواضيع مش البنات  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> مـــــــ(علا)ــــــــــزوقة 
> 
> شايف عمار وشايف محمد اذا البنات حكوا عنها حلوة خلص ما بقيلكوا الا تحكوا بتجنن


*حبيبي الناس اذواق وما حدا بجبرني على انه احكي انها حلوه.. حبيبي بنظري بتشبه القرد و بتقرف...*

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> *حبيبي الناس اذواق وما حدا بجبرني على انه احكي انها حلوه.. حبيبي بنظري بتشبه القرد و بتقرف...*


عمار طول بالك شوي مش لهلدرجه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اصلا احنا اصحاب القرار بهيك مواضيع مش البنات


*بس لا تنسى انه البنات بالحكم هون هم المحايدات وبعرفوا عيوب البنات اكثر منا احنا مساكين وعلى باب الله*  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> *حبيبي الناس اذواق وما حدا بجبرني على انه احكي انها حلوه.. حبيبي بنظري بتشبه القرد و بتقرف...*


له يا رجل زي ما بدك بتخزي ومش حلوة وبشعة كمان

----------


## غسان

> *بس لا تنسى انه البنات بالحكم هون هم المحايدات وبعرفوا عيوب البنات اكثر منا احنا مساكين وعلى باب الله*


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## saousana

> اه يا سوسن هاي البنت بتقرف...يعني مثل السيرلانكيه تماما...معايير الجمال لملكة جمال العلم معايير غربيه...يعني مره كنت احضر معك يا محمد حفله ملكة جمال العلم وانه فيه وحده سودا.. يعني من كل عقلكوا عندكو امل تفوز؟


بما انها غريبة ليش بتحضر!!!!
ويعني السود مش خلقة ربنا ؟؟؟ ولا ما بيطلعلها تكون حلوة 
وبعدين انا ما بحكي عن السودا ولا عن كل الحفلات والمسابقات 
انا بحكي عن هاي البنت حلوة ولا لأ 
انا معكم انه هاي المسابقات مهينة للمرأة بكل صورها 
لانه بتعتمد على الشيء المادي فقط 
وبغض النظر عن المثاليات هاي البنت حلوة

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> بما انها غريبة ليش بتحضر!!!!
> ويعني السود مش خلقة ربنا ؟؟؟ ولا ما بيطلعلها تكون حلوة 
> وبعدين انا ما بحكي عن السودا ولا عن كل الحفلات والمسابقات 
> انا بحكي عن هاي البنت حلوة ولا لأ 
> انا معكم انه هاي المسابقات مهينة للمرأة بكل صورها 
> لانه بتعتمد على الشيء المادي فقط 
> وبغض النظر عن المثاليات هاي البنت حلوة


السودا مثال ....وما حدا بنكر انها مش حلوه..

اما هاي البنت بنظري بتقرف

----------


## saousana

> السودا مثال ....وما حدا بنكر انها مش حلوه..
> 
> اما هاي البنت بنظري بتقرف


انت حر في نظرك ..... بس هي حلوة  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> انت حر في نظرك ..... بس هي حلوة


مقرفه :SnipeR (19):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> بما انها غريبة ليش بتحضر!!!!
> ويعني السود مش خلقة ربنا ؟؟؟ ولا ما بيطلعلها تكون حلوة 
> وبعدين انا ما بحكي عن السودا ولا عن كل الحفلات والمسابقات 
> انا بحكي عن هاي البنت حلوة ولا لأ 
> انا معكم انه هاي المسابقات مهينة للمرأة بكل صورها 
> لانه بتعتمد على الشيء المادي فقط 
> وبغض النظر عن المثاليات هاي البنت حلوة


والله كلام صحيح وما عليه غبار يعني مش معقوول انها هاي البنت بتخزي ومش حلوة حتى اذا كانت وجهة نظر لازم ما تكون حادة القسوة صحيح مرات بيكون هناك اسس ما بتعجبنا كعرب لتصنيف الملكات او حتى ما بتعجبنا المسابقة نفسها بس هون لازم نقول كلمة حق انه البنت منيحة سواء بتستحق الجائزة او لأ :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## غسان

> والله كلام صحيح وما عليه غبار يعني مش معقوول انها هاي البنت بتخزي ومش حلوة حتى اذا كانت وجهة نظر لازم ما تكون حادة القسوة صحيح مرات بيكون هناك اسس ما بتعجبنا كعرب لتصنيف الملكات او حتى ما بتعجبنا المسابقة نفسها بس هون لازم نقول كلمة حق انه البنت منيحة سواء بتستحق الجائزة او لأ


لا فض فوك

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

الجمال شي معياري و نسبي بختلف من شخص الى شخص وما حدا بجبر الثاني على رأيه..

----------


## saousana

> والله كلام صحيح وما عليه غبار يعني مش معقوول انها هاي البنت بتخزي ومش حلوة حتى اذا كانت وجهة نظر لازم ما تكون حادة القسوة صحيح مرات بيكون هناك اسس ما بتعجبنا كعرب لتصنيف الملكات او حتى ما بتعجبنا المسابقة نفسها بس هون لازم نقول كلمة حق انه البنت منيحة سواء بتستحق الجائزة او لأ


بالفعل لا فض فوك 
كلام لا غبار عليه

----------


## saousana

> الجمال شي معياري و نسبي بختلف من شخص الى شخص وما حدا بجبر الثاني على رأيه..


يا عمي مش اجبار 
بس كيف يعني انه في شيء واضح وفي شيء بده تفسير

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> يا عمي مش اجبار 
> بس كيف يعني انه في شيء واضح وفي شيء بده تفسير


كل شخص منا عنده معايير جمال خاصه فيه... و بقيس عليها,ممكن تشترك المعاير مع اكثر من شخص و تتشابه وممكن تختلف و تتناقض و بالنهايه كل من الطرفين بحتفظ برأيه الشخصي بالجمال وفقا لمعاييره الخاصه.

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> الجمال شي معياري و نسبي بختلف من شخص الى شخص وما حدا بجبر الثاني على رأيه..


كلم صحيح 100 %  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 


بس كون منصف برأيك  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## saousana

> كل شخص منا عنده معايير جمال خاصه فيه... و بقيس عليها,ممكن تشترك المعاير مع اكثر من شخص و تتشابه وممكن تختلف و تتناقض و بالنهايه كل من الطرفين بحتفظ برأيه الشخصي بالجمال وفقا لمعاييره الخاصه.


بعرف هاد الكلام تمام 
بس شو ما اختلفت الاراء وتباينت مستحيل يكون الفرق من ملكة جمال الكون 
لمقرفة 
هاي بتصير مفارقة غريبة جدا ما الها تفسير 
يعني متلا انا لو ما عجبتني بحكي انها ( مش جميلة لدرجة انها تكون ملكة جمال الكون )
لانه معايير الجمال في عيني بتختلف عن اللجنة ( وهاد الكلام اكيد )
بس مش تصير مقـــــــــــــــرفة ؟؟

----------


## غسان

> بعرف هاد الكلام تمام 
> بس شو ما اختلفت الاراء وتباينت مستحيل يكون الفرق من ملكة جمال الكون 
> لمقرفة 
> هاي بتصير مفارقة غريبة جدا ما الها تفسير 
> يعني متلا انا لو ما عجبتني بحكي انها ( مش جميلة لدرجة انها تكون ملكة جمال الكون )
> لانه معايير الجمال في عيني بتختلف عن اللجنة ( وهاد الكلام اكيد )
> بس مش تصير مقـــــــــــــــرفة ؟؟


وانا رأيي من رأيك

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> بعرف هاد الكلام تمام 
> بس شو ما اختلفت الاراء وتباينت مستحيل يكون الفرق من ملكة جمال الكون 
> لمقرفة 
> هاي بتصير مفارقة غريبة جدا ما الها تفسير 
> يعني متلا انا لو ما عجبتني بحكي انها ( مش جميلة لدرجة انها تكون ملكة جمال الكون )
> لانه معايير الجمال في عيني بتختلف عن اللجنة ( وهاد الكلام اكيد )
> بس مش تصير مقـــــــــــــــرفة ؟؟


هون بترجع للرأي الشخصي...التعبير عن مستوى الجمال و عدمه حريه شخصيه وهاذ الشي بعود لمعيار الجمال عند الشخص..يعني ممكن تكون حسب معاييري وصل الموضوع انها مقرفه

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> بعرف هاد الكلام تمام 
> بس شو ما اختلفت الاراء وتباينت مستحيل يكون الفرق من ملكة جمال الكون 
> لمقرفة 
> هاي بتصير مفارقة غريبة جدا ما الها تفسير 
> يعني متلا انا لو ما عجبتني بحكي انها ( مش جميلة لدرجة انها تكون ملكة جمال الكون )
> لانه معايير الجمال في عيني بتختلف عن اللجنة ( وهاد الكلام اكيد )
> بس مش تصير مقـــــــــــــــرفة ؟؟


هاد اللي كنت بدي احكيه بس مش عارف اعبر عنه 

على العموم الاختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية ولا لأ غسان :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> هون بترجع للرأي الشخصي...التعبير عن مستوى الجمال و عدمه حريه شخصيه وهاذ الشي بعود لمعيار الجمال عند الشخص..يعني ممكن تكون حسب معاييري وصل الموضوع انها مقرفه


ساعتها انا بحترم رأيك شو ما كان 
وبرضى انك تسميها شو ما بدي

----------


## saousana

> هاد اللي كنت بدي احكيه بس مش عارف اعبر عنه 
> 
> على العموم الاختلاف لا يفسد في الود قضية ولا لأ غسان


هو مش اختلاف 
بس نقاش عادي جدا 
يعني اراء وبتختلف 
وبنخلي في معنى للحكي مش سهرة على الفاضي

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> ساعتها انا بحترم رأيك شو ما كان 
> وبرضى انك تسميها شو ما بدي


للمره الثانيه بدخل معك بموضوع نقاش... 
نقاشكو حلو يا جماعه..
شكرا الكو واحد واحد

----------


## غسان

> هاد اللي كنت بدي احكيه بس مش عارف اعبر عنه 
> 
> على العموم الاختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية ولا لأ غسان


اكيييييد ....

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

الله يعطيكوا العافيه 

دائما بتدخلوا بنقاش لما اكون مش فاضيلكو 

يوم الاحد بدكوا تعملوا نقاش مشاني 

و بدي اسكر الاب توب هلا و افصل عنه الكهربا و الانترنت لانه لازم ادرس  :Cry2:

----------


## saousana

> الله يعطيكوا العافيه 
> 
> دائما بتدخلوا بنقاش لما اكون مش فاضيلكو 
> 
> يوم الاحد بدكوا تعملوا نقاش مشاني 
> 
> و بدي اسكر الاب توب هلا و افصل عنه الكهربا و الانترنت لانه لازم ادرس


يوم الاثنين عندي امتحانين 
ولا بدكم تعملوا نقاش بدوني ؟؟
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## saousana

> للمره الثانيه بدخل معك بموضوع نقاش... 
> نقاشكو حلو يا جماعه..
> شكرا الكو واحد واحد


عفوا بس بالفعل نقاش ممتع

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

محمد شوف هالصوره..ويوم الاثنين علي امتحان

----------


## saousana

> محمد شوف هالصوره..ويوم الاثنين علي امتحان


يعني بالعقل والمنطق وبكل مقاييس الرياضيات والاحتمالات 
والمنطق الرقمي والعددي والرياضي وحتى بالحظ او بمحظ الصدفة 
هاي احلى من هديك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

> يعني بالعقل والمنطق وبكل مقاييس الرياضيات والاحتمالات 
> والمنطق الرقمي والعددي والرياضي وحتى بالحظ او بمحظ الصدفة 
> هاي احلى من هديك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> يعني بالعقل والمنطق وبكل مقاييس الرياضيات والاحتمالات 
> والمنطق الرقمي والعددي والرياضي وحتى بالحظ او بمحظ الصدفة 
> هاي احلى من هديك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


على الاقل بنظري اه

----------


## saousana

> على الاقل بنظري اه


دورت كتير على وجه يعبر عن التعجب ما لقيت 
بحترم وجهة نظرك 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(هاي بدال وجه بيتعجب )

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> دورت كتير على وجه يعبر عن التعجب ما لقيت 
> بحترم وجهة نظرك 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(هاي بدال وجه بيتعجب )


شكرا و تصبحوا على خير

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

ماشاء الله سبحان الخالق

----------


## زهرة النرجس

_هي حلوة بس لو قدمت أنا لملكة جمال العالم أكيد رح أضارب عليها_

----------


## زهره التوليب

سوالفكو

----------


## الاء

حلوووووه


مررسي الك

----------


## coconut

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

كلامكو مش مفهوم :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------

